# FREIBURG | Green-City-Tower | 48m | 17 fl | Pro



## GhostOfDorian (Dec 29, 2012)

Freiburg is getting its next showcase for ecological electric power supply. Frey architects together with Fraunhofer Institut, Siemens AG and regional power supplier Badenova are building a new office tower which will have solar modules not only on its roof but on the whole cladding of the building. The modules on the cladding will move with the sun, to collect energy and to shadow the building.









Image: Frey Architekten, source

Inside the tower the companies and research institute will develop a new storage battery, which shall be able to store 1 megawatt of electricity. Bad news for all towers with antenna. With the Green-City-Tower antennas on office towers will become old fashioned. State of the art will be a wind turbine on top of the building.


----------



## Orsino05 (Aug 21, 2007)

Latest design 










Source: http://fudder.de/artikel/2014/05/06/so-wird-der-green-city-tower-am-gueterbahnhof-aussehen/


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

i prefer the iconic roof garden á la Singapore


----------



## GhostOfDorian (Dec 29, 2012)

Unfortunately the land-development-plan allows only a building with a height of 48 m. That's why the rhomp roof couldn't be realized. Now the tower get's a height of of 51 m. What is very sad. A combination of the new cladding and the old roof would have looked great. Construction starts this summer.


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

another tower with trees inside. :|
But a decent design.


----------



## GhostOfDorian (Dec 29, 2012)

Well, Germans have a romantic relationship to trees.


----------

